# want to move to Spain!



## linsymcrae (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey all im new here! 
My husband and I are looking into moving to Spain permanently but we are unsure about what we form etc we need to fill or get or whether we can move straight away without needing anything! 
Any info you can give me will be fab 

Linsy x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have a passport and are in the EU, you just come over! You need to make appointments to view properties etc before you come out really - or at least have a hotel booked for a few weeks to enable you to find somewhere. However, to own a car you need an NIE number and a residentia certificate, which you get from the local town hall, but you cant do that until you have a permenant address - but thats the only paperwork you need to start with

Jo


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Yes, we are all in the EU, so you just come on over and start working, or living.

If you work self employed you will need to set up AUTONOMO, which pays contributions in to the social security system of spain and pay taxes etc.

If you work for other people you will need by law an employment contract.
If you dont do either of these you are working illegally. Which would be problematic.

Good luck.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

linsymcrae said:


> Hey all im new here!
> My husband and I are looking into moving to Spain permanently but we are unsure about what we form etc we need to fill or get or whether we can move straight away without needing anything!
> Any info you can give me will be fab
> 
> Linsy x


Hi and welcome Linsy

The above answers to your concerns are right any other info you need just ask away


----------

